# Glen Cove, Long Island finds



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's the star of my collection, an 1840's Saratoga Eagle blob top iron pontil. If I did my research correctly I think this one goes for around $200.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's the top view.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2010)

Iron pontil bottom.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2010)

The lady in black. ;-7


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2010)

I have two designer sodas from Glen Cove Bottling Company. The first one I found is clear and dates to 1929, the patent for the design dates to 1926 I think. When I was researching this I was surprised at the sheer lack of information anyone local seemed to have on the Glen Cove Bottling Co. The library wasn't all that willing to talk about it, which I found very odd. 

 Well all is explained by the "bottle ghosts" themselves... the second one (aqua) is definitely older and lists the original address of the bottling company, which was 44 Maple Avenue. This location is now 100% residential and is located conveniently down the road from the Pratt Oval, an area where Gold Coast millionaire Charles Pratt built a series of mansions for himself and his children. I have found a number of prohibition-era, relatively unmarked beer bottles in the same digging area as these sodas... the only embossing I have been able to find on these bottles looks rather similar to the stuff on the 1929 designer soda. So you do the math.... Prohibition my sweet Brooklyn bazoo, the 1920's roared anyway for the Gold Coast millionaires, let's put it that way.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2010)

The "29 S" on the bottom of the first designer soda matches exactly the otherwise unmarked prohibition-era beer bottles I found.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2010)

Second designer soda - slight differences in embossing, here's the address side. I found this one under a brick, there are stress fractures and other damage, it was lucky to come out in one piece at all.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2010)

Other side of the older designer soda. I would date this to the late 1910s if I didn't know any better based on the bubbles in the glass, but the patent said 1926.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2010)

Another interesting goodie from the Glen Cove Bottling Company. This Cuban Dry ginger ale is probably post-1947 since it lists a 516 area code. It was found near the Mitchell Field airfield complex that saw a lot of use in World War II. Specifically I found it near railroad tracks that ran between a munitions factory and the airfield. I had to beef up the contrast to show the details on the bottle.


----------



## randgrithr (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is a good example of the Glen Cove Bottling Company maker's mark - a G in a rectangle. Hope you have enjoyed this little series!


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  randgrithr
> 
> Here is a good example of the Glen Cove Bottling Company maker's mark - a G in a rectangle. Hope you have enjoyed this little series!


 
 It's a 1970 No Deposit No Return.


----------

